# Anyone have a Martins Rat Retreat?



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could give me their reviews on this cage. Its the Martin's cage called The Rat Retreat it its code is R-685. It seems like its a good size, and $105 is a nice price fore a cage that size. I'd like to know if its easy to clean, if your rats seem to like it, what stuff you put etc. I started looking into this versus the CN because I need a cage that can sit on a desk more easily. I'd appreciate any help I can get.

Thanks!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

i do not have that specific cage but I do have a martins rat cage. I LOVE martins. They are easy to clean, easy to hang stuff. I like that it has shelves/floors/the layout. Good sized depending on how many rats you have. I do think you need something to cover the wire floor though.
You do need to get it powder coated though. It is an option under drop down instead of keeping it galvanized. Urine will just soak right into and destroy your cage and it would be like throwing money away.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't have it but it can hold up to two rats. It is kinda expensive. I seen better and worse cages. It's 126 dollars on the martins website and I got my SCN for 100 off of kijiji.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

126 dollars with it powder coated.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Would fleece work for covering the wires?

And what style cage do you have, moonkissed?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I have the R-680 and have had the 695 in the past. I currently have all of the shelves and ramps removed and replaced with kitty litter trays, ladders, ropes, etc. I'm a fan.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Is the cage suitable for 3 female rats? There's a trio at a rescue near me and they are _soo cute._ I'm really hoping to get them, even though none of them are hairless like I was previously hoping.


----------



## robenbobben (May 30, 2014)

3 would be the most I would house in a Rat Retreat. That gives each one 2 cubic feet of space. If you use the space wisely you should be able to have 3 in there, but I wouldn't say any more than that. Good luck getting your new girls


----------

